# Withsunday's 1/5/07



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Gang I am off to the Witsunday's on monday.
We have booked a sailing cat and the Yak is going on top and we are off.
I will post some pic's when we return after 5 nights. I will be dragging lure's along reef edge'sbeing carefulof the green zone's .
Best part of the whole adventure is i am out off work early today and i don't have to pay for the cat hire or the Brewskies.
Yeah Haaaa. 
I will probably call work just to let the lads know how good the it is . :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQMDFekAAAXfgAASQCEAEACIEAAOLJoAIAAimRpoGmNQpkxMgyMKlju3Fk8oWBL+EKjxI+LuSKcKEgBgYr0g


----------

